# Roofing Test IL



## MrsK (Mar 21, 2010)

Hey,
my husband will have to take the IL Roofing License Test in May.
We have done some googeling and are not quiete sure what to expect.
What can he do to prepare himself for the test? Any book recommendations?
Thanks in advance,
MrsK


----------



## MrsK (Mar 21, 2010)

i am sure he is not the first one to take the test...
so, please share your experiences with us :thumbup:


----------



## The Roofing God (Oct 31, 2008)

I`m in NY, usually there are test requirements which can be requested from the testing agency itself to explain test parameters,so look there 1st


----------



## 2ndGen (Nov 23, 2008)

Here's your source for information...

http://www.idfpr.com/dpr/apply/roof.asp

And... 

http://www.contractortalk.com/f15/illinois-roofing-exam-36741/


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh boy another competitor  Just Kidding, follow the link 2nd gen gave you to contractor talk.


----------

